# Should we consider zoas as part of the bio load?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

This question can be applied to all light consuming corals

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

In general, no.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Typically only things that produce waste, or eat are considered things that add to bioload..

Most corals are not in this category unless you feed them specifically...

I dont even know how to feed some corals like Zoa's (or my frogspawn/hammer) 

Fish & Anemones are the big ones... Some fish are alot 'dirtier' then others


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Kweli said:


> Typically only things that produce waste, or eat are considered things that add to bioload..
> 
> Most corals are not in this category unless you feed them specifically...
> 
> ...


Zoas will take food, frozen/prepared fish food or coral food. However, you don't need to specifically feed them under sufficient lighting, so their bio load would be minimal.


----------

